# 3 JL AUDIO W6



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

1985 CUTLASS SET UP


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Jul 3 2010, 12:24 PM~17953256
> *1985 CUTLASS SET UP
> 
> 
> ...


This is sick!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

wtf!!! I was looking at this I walk in to my install bay and the car is parked there!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Jul 3 2010, 01:24 PM~17953256
> *1985 CUTLASS SET UP
> 
> 
> ...



looks good but hows it sound subs up in a trunk is not ideal..


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

are they even w6's? not bein fucked up but 6's n 7's look alike.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRMUGMENOW96_@Jul 20 2010, 05:05 PM~18096286
> *are they even w6's? not bein fucked up but 6's n 7's look alike.
> *


OLD SCHOOL W6's


----------



## 719Villagomez86 (Aug 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Jul 3 2010, 12:24 PM~17953256
> *1985 CUTLASS SET UP
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT SHITS CLEAN MAN NICE JOB.
MY 86 CUTTY IS COMMIN UP!!!!


----------



## It Hertz (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jul 14 2010, 06:09 PM~18047995
> *looks good but hows it sound subs up in a trunk is not ideal..
> *



Sub bass is omni-directional... up down sideways it matters not.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Gotta love those W6s


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It Hertz_@Sep 30 2010, 11:12 PM~18708041
> *Sub bass is omni-directional... up down sideways it matters not.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It Hertz_@Oct 1 2010, 12:12 AM~18708041
> *Sub bass is omni-directional... up down sideways it matters not.
> *


the firing direction of a sub does affect the sound inside the cabin..... :wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by It Hertz_@Oct 1 2010, 12:12 AM~18708041
> *Sub bass is omni-directional... up down sideways it matters not.
> *


WELL I THINK HE WAS MEANING THE CANCELLATION ASPECT OF THE SUBS FIRING UPWARDS INTO THE BACK TRUNK LID. IF THERE ARE PRETTY CLOSE, THE WAVE WILL BOUNCE AGAINST THE LID, AND BACK INTO THE SUB WOOFER LIMITING THE OUTPUT OF THE SUB, WHAT TYPICALLY WAS CALLED CANCELLATION. THAT IS WHY TYPICAL SUBS FACE BACKWARDS, OR FRONTWARDS. 

I ALWAYS LIVED BY A 4" CLEARANCE FOR PORTED, ABOUT 6" FOR SEALED


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 1 2010, 07:52 AM~18710139
> *the firing direction of a sub does affect the sound inside the cabin..... :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: true dat hatch backs were my favorite back in tha 90's, sounded sick. I heard this one mini truck w/two 10's and his shit hit so fuckin hard I was trippin. Good power and a snug top helped too. Nothing compares to tha old skool days when lowriders ruled tha streets!!!!!


----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jul 14 2010, 06:09 PM~18047995
> *looks good but hows it sound subs up in a trunk is not ideal..
> *


i had 2 15 inch subs in my mc that banged hard as fuck for only 2 15's :biggrin:


----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Oct 2 2010, 07:16 PM~18720919
> *:thumbsup: true dat hatch backs were my favorite back in tha 90's, sounded sick. I heard this one mini truck w/two 10's and his shit hit so fuckin hard I was trippin. Good power and a snug top helped too. Nothing compares to tha old skool days when lowriders ruled tha streets!!!!!
> *


shit remember the old bugs? never herd 10's sound like that before


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 1 2010, 06:03 PM~18713175
> *WELL I THINK HE WAS MEANING THE CANCELLATION ASPECT OF THE SUBS FIRING UPWARDS INTO THE BACK TRUNK LID.  IF THERE ARE PRETTY CLOSE, THE WAVE WILL BOUNCE AGAINST THE LID, AND BACK INTO THE SUB WOOFER LIMITING THE OUTPUT OF THE SUB, WHAT TYPICALLY WAS CALLED CANCELLATION.  THAT IS WHY TYPICAL SUBS FACE BACKWARDS, OR FRONTWARDS.
> 
> I ALWAYS LIVED BY A 4" CLEARANCE FOR PORTED, ABOUT 6" FOR SEALED
> *


The energy has to be equal in order for a "Cancellation" to occur. The waves coming from the trunk lid couldn't possibly do this. One of the loudest trunk setups I ever had was four 12"s facing up just like this setup.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Oct 18 2010, 05:50 AM~18839568
> *The energy has to be equal in order for a "Cancellation" to occur. The waves coming from the trunk lid couldn't possibly do this. One of the loudest trunk setups I ever had was four 12"s facing up just like this setup.
> *


WHAT IT IS PORTED SYSTEM OR SEALED SYSTEM???? DISTANCES FROM THE LID, AND ALSO THE SIZE OF THE SPEAKERS. TYPICALLY YOU NEED ABOUT 3" FOR A SEALED SYSTEMS, ROUND PORTS WERE ABOUT THE SAME, MAYBE 4-5, AND THE SLOT PORTS YOU COULD GO PRETTY CLOSE. 

I ALWAYS HAD ISSUE WITH SEALED SYSTEMS. WITH ANYTHING BIGGER THEN 12". 

IF YOU ACTUALLY LOOK AT CAR ACUSTICS, AND MEASUREMENTS. THOUGH IT IS DONE, FACING WOOFERS UP, ACUSTICALLY IS NOT THE CORRECT WAY TO POSITION THEM. THE SAME WOOFERS IN A PROPER REAR OR FRONT FACING SUB BOX WITH OUTPUT THE SYSTEM WITH UPWARDS FACING SUBS.

NOT TALKING ABOUT BLAZERS, THINGS LIKE THAT ARE DIFFERENT. I AM SPEAKING ABOUT A HATCHBACK, OR TRUNK SET UP


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 18 2010, 08:09 AM~18839678
> *WHAT IT IS PORTED SYSTEM OR SEALED SYSTEM????  DISTANCES FROM THE LID, AND ALSO THE SIZE OF THE SPEAKERS.  TYPICALLY YOU NEED ABOUT 3" FOR A SEALED SYSTEMS, ROUND PORTS WERE ABOUT THE SAME, MAYBE 4-5, AND THE SLOT PORTS YOU COULD GO PRETTY CLOSE.
> 
> I ALWAYS HAD ISSUE WITH SEALED SYSTEMS. WITH ANYTHING BIGGER THEN 12".
> ...


I had my 4 12"s in an olds calais (like a grand am) and it was acoustically perfect. It hit ever note from mid bass to deep 30's and 40's bass. Again I would have to disagree about distance when it comes to losing sound or wave cancellation. It has to do with energy whether equal or greater. I know I have seen several setups from big SQ guys from the eighties who used to "Loading boards" right above sealed or ported enclosure's in all types of car's and they won SQ's all the time. The boards would be 1" MDF and only 1" or 2" from the face of the subs.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Oct 18 2010, 07:21 AM~18839709
> *I had my 4 12"s in an olds calais (like a grand am) and it was acoustically perfect. It hit ever note from mid bass to deep 30's and 40's bass. Again I would have to disagree about distance when it comes to losing sound or wave cancellation. It has to do with energy whether equal or greater. I know I have seen several setups from big SQ guys from the eighties who used to "Loading boards" right above sealed or ported enclosure's in all types of car's and they won SQ's all the time. The boards would be 1" MDF and only 1" or 2" from the face of the subs.
> *


YOUR TALKING ABOUT LOADING BOARDS. I AM TALKING ABOUT A SUB WAVE HITTING A TRUNK LID AND THE WAVE COMING BACK INTO THE SUB. THE TWO WAVES COMING INTO CONTACT IS NATURALLY GOING TO LEASON THE AFFECTS OF THE BASS. THE AFFECT WOULD BE PLACE A BOARD ON TOP OF A SUB WITHOUT DISTANCE. AND IF YOU LOOK AT THE CALCUATIONS, THE TYPICAL 12" SUB WOULD REQUIRE ABOUT 3" SEPERATION. 
8" SUB 1"
10" SUB 2"
12 SUB 3"
ETC
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1148386-post2.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-...ing-boards.html
WHEN I MEAN ACOUSTICS, NOT TALKING ABOUT NOTES, TALKING ABOUT DISTANCE OF TRAVEL
http://www.bcae1.com/
TWEETER WAVE: 1 FOOT MAX
MID WOOFER WAVES, ABOUT 2-5FEET
SUB WAVE: BASICALLY THE LONGER THE WAVE, THE BETTER THE BASS.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

????


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

THIS OLD SCHOOL JL'S BUMP SERIOUS BASS I HAVE AND EPICENTER AND DAMM IT SOUNDS SICK F!!K


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Oct 18 2010, 03:50 AM~18839568
> *The energy has to be equal in order for a "Cancellation" to occur. The waves coming from the trunk lid couldn't possibly do this. One of the loudest trunk setups I ever had was four 12"s facing up just like this setup.
> *




















To 15's in sealed box. reinforced the inside of the box like a tank...with the mono amp. I thought it would hit like a beast? but it hits just okay..


Now this car has a 15 year old sead box that was made for the old fosgate 12's
now its just got two kicker cvx's with and an old 600 watt crossfire and hits better than any anything!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 22 2010, 12:29 AM~18876909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST TO ASK, DID YOU EVER TRY FACING THE SUBS TOWARDS THE FRONT???


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 22 2010, 07:09 AM~18878112
> *JUST TO ASK, DID YOU EVER TRY FACING THE SUBS TOWARDS THE FRONT???
> *


I found in my own civic and other cars like that, that forward firing is ten times better. Ported or sealed. It's even better if you can seal it off from the rest of the trunk.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Oct 22 2010, 06:55 AM~18878220
> *I found in my own civic and other cars like that, that forward firing is ten times better. Ported or sealed. It's even better if you can seal it off from the rest of the trunk.
> *


YEAH IT IS THE PATHLENGTH OF THE BASS WAVE. I WAS ASKING BECAUSE THOSE 15'S ARE VERY CLOSE TO THE BACK OF THAT TRUNK, AND WHEN THE WAVE BOUNCING BACK AGAINST THE SUBS, IT MIGHT BE CAUSING SOME CANCELLATION. FACING THEM THE OTHER WAY, THE WOOFER PRESSURE WAVE CAN FLOW NATURALLY FOREWARD. IF YOU GOT SOME ROOM, THEN ALLOWING THEM TO BOUNCE OFF THE BACK AND ROLL FORWARD IS ALWAYS GOOD, DISTANCE TO THE BACK OF THE TRUNK IS KEY


----------

